# How much to feed 6 month old male?



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

It definitely depends on:
The food
His weight
His body shape
His exercise levels
How many additional treats he gets
And so on!

I would think somewhere in the range of 2 cups per day though. 

I think it would be easier to tell if you posted a picture for us to see!


----------



## tuckeredout (Sep 5, 2012)

vcm5 said:


> It definitely depends on:
> The food
> His weight
> His body shape
> ...


My cell phone is dead but I'll post a picture after it's charged. Sorry, I didn't think about that!

2 cups per day or per meal? I feed him twice a day, sometimes with a snack between meals.
*
The food* - Blue Buffalo Large Breed (Adult, I switched him away from puppy food because of what I read on these forums)
*His weight *- 45 lbs is my best guest.. I'll know for sure later today.
*His body shape* - I'd say pretty long legged and lanky right now.. but my concern is that he's not supposed to be so lanky!
*His exercise levels* - He's really mellow and kind of lazy.. It's actually one of the reasons he was the last puppy of his litter. They said that his siblings were very hyper and jumping all over people, wanting to lick them and say hello.. and our boy would just greet people by sitting at their feet and wait for pets, so he didn't get a lot of attention. But I'd say he gets about a hour a day of exercise and is really content with that, most of the time he'll decide he wants to go inside or just lay down.
*How many additional treats he gets* - It really depends on the day.. He's so food motivated that I can even use his kibble for training. When I use his training treats, 15-20 bite size treats broken in half.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Looking at the BB guidelines. You are feeding an adult food, which is lower in calories than the BB large breed puppy food. The BB guidelines for their large breed puppy food for a dog that will be 51 to 70 pounds at maturity is 3-4 cups per day for a puppy 5 to 7 months old. The oatmeal/fish you are feeding is 30 calories less per cup than the puppy food. Based on these guidelines, I would think around 4 cups per day would be appropriate. 

Keep in mind that at 6 months, your dog is growing at his peak rate, and needs sufficient nutrition. When he is an adult, he will require less food.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

If you can't see his ribs he is not too skinny. At the right weight, his ribs are easily felt. At one point I thought Molly was too skinny (at 8 months). I could feel her ribs SO easily, but the vet said she was at perfect weight. She said you always want to be able to feel the ribs without pressing down. 

Feeding more is not going to make him less lanky at this age. Don't worry, he will be out of the puppy uglies stage soon. 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I have recently switch Rose to adult food - we feed the lamb and rice BB formula. Since she also went to two meals a day I feed her one cup of dry food and mix in couple tablespoons of canned food to avoid bloating. She loves the salmon, turkey and lamb canned food. We feed that twice a day which brings her to less than 3 cups of food a day. I do keep her on the low feeding guideline since she is getting a half a banana a day, a quarter apple, cheese and other little snacks thru the day.


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

We're feeding our 6 month male about 2 1/2 cups per day of California Naturals Lamb & Rice Puppy food. He has spurts of high energy but is overall pretty mellow too. I can feel but not see his ribs. He's weighing in at about 47 lbs 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

My 7 month old is eating 4 cups a day,of adult food, he weights 62 pounds.


----------

